# United Lowrider Council



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

The first ULC meeting was tonight, January 16, 2009. We had a great turn out of over 70 people that came to show their support in creating an organization that will bring our Lowrider community together. 

The ULC would like to invite *everyone * to attend next weeks meeting on Friday at the Fiesta Mexican Restaurant (3233 Hemphill St, Ft Worth).

Once again we would like thank everyone that attended tonight's meeting.


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

I had a great time and glad to be part of something and represent da "FUNK"...
Great gente and ready for da next junta... Los64 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Whats up Big George!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks For The Pics Dre..



> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 18 2009, 03:26 PM~12740923
> * :0
> Sorry for the shitty pics!!
> *


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 16 2009, 10:37 PM~12729586
> *The first ULC meeting was tonight, January 16, 2009. We had a great turn out of over 70 people that came to show their support in creating an organization that will bring our Lowrider community together.
> 
> The ULC would like to invite everyone   to attend next weeks meeting on Friday at the Fiesta Mexican Restaurant (3233 Hemphill St, Ft Worth).
> ...


 ..best of luck to all of yall ..brothers from the HLC


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 19 2009, 11:25 AM~12747904
> * ..best of luck to all of yall ..brothers from the HLC
> *


  


The 2nd United Lowrider Council meeting will be this Friday 1-23-09 At The Fiesta Mexican Restaurant <a href=\'http://local.yahoo.com/info-18886845-fiesta-mexican-restaurant-fort-worth\' target=\'_blank\'>(3233 Hemphill St, Fort Worth, TX 76110 )</a>. AT 7:30 “Everyone is invited.”

<span style=\'color:red\'>Click on Address To Get Map!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 18 2009, 03:51 PM~12741065
> *Thanks For The Pics Dre..
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

The 2nd United Lowrider Council meeting will be this Friday 1-23-09 At The Fiesta Mexican Restaurant <a href=\'http://local.yahoo.com/info-18886845-fiesta-mexican-restaurant-fort-worth\' target=\'_blank\'>(3233 Hemphill St, Fort Worth, TX 76110 )</a>. AT 7:30 “Everyone is invited.”

<span style=\'color:red\'>Click on Address To Get Map!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

<span style=\'color:red\'>The 2nd United Lowrider Council meeting will be TONIGHT 1-23-09 At The Fiesta Mexican Restaurant <a href=\'http://local.yahoo.com/info-18886845-fiesta-mexican-restaurant-fort-worth\' target=\'_blank\'>(3233 Hemphill St, Fort Worth, TX 76110 )</a>. AT 7:30 “Everyone is invited.”


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Here Some Pics Of The 2nd ULC Meeting Friday 1/23/09 .. We Are Uniting The Lowrider Community


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Jan 27 2009, 10:15 AM~12827395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA MEETING TONIGHT @ THE D BAR - 8:30PM 
SEE YOU THERE!!!!!!!!

For those of you that have not paid their dues, we will be collecting them tonight. Thanks and have a great day.*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

"THE NEW LOWRIDER MOVEMENT"</span>


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

"THE NEW LOWRIDER MOVEMENT"</span></span>


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Heres The New 'United Lowrider Council' Logo


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Loco 61,Jan 31 2009, 08:05 AM~12865597
Heres The New 'United Lowrider Council' Logo








----------------------------------------------------------

Good meeting last night folks... Thanks for all those who attended and voted on our new logo..
Next meeting will be in 2 weeks Friday Feb 13th at 8pm.. Same location for now..
We will post minutes from the meeting sometime later today...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Heres The Pics From The Last Meeting 1-30-09


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

<span style=\'color:red\'>NEXT "United Lowrider Council" Meeting Will Be Feb. 13 NEXT Week....</span>


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

---------------------------------------------------







----------------------------------------------
***The next ULC (United Lowrider Council) meeting will be at <a href=\'http://local.yahoo.com/info-18863312-anthony-s-place-catering-fort-worth\' target=\'_blank\'>Anthony’s Place 2400 Meacham Blvd. Fort Worth, TX 76106</a> Lets see how packed we can get this place. Everyone and anyone is invited to this meeting. 
Date/Time 2-13-09 / 8:00PM If you have any questions please PM or Call me (817) 891-3658 Thanks…
Alex


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA Meeting this Thursday, February 12th
@ The D BAR
meeting starts @ 8:30pm 
Thanks and see you there........*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

----------------------------------------







-------------------------------------------

Please Bring Your Club Plaques And Club Shirts. We Are Taking Pictures To Put On Different Websites Such As LayItLow And MySpace. 

Meeting Location Anthony’s Place 2400 Meacham Blvd. Fort Worth Texas
Friday 2-27-09 At 8:00 Please Get There A Little Earlier If You’re Getting Pictures Taken Of Your Club Plaques / Shirts.
If You Have Any Questions Give Me A Call Thanks 
Alex (817)-891-3658</span>


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ATTN: ULA PEEPS

Per Tino with Principales:: The Blood Drive/Car show from this weekend at Al's Burger Shack has been CANCELLED until further notice. PLEASE pass this information, Once again the Blood Drive/Car show that Principales was doing this weekend has been CANCELLED.......... thanks*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

*
COME OUT AND PARTY WITH US FOR

JOE’S (JB KUSTOMS) BIRTHDAY

TOMORROW NITE 8PM @ J.PEPE’S

2701 N STEMMONS FWY, DALLAS 214-920-9240

(OFF 35 BY MOTOR ST)

HIT ME UP 4 MORE INFO!!!:biggrin: *


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA Meeting Thur. Feb. 26 @ 8:30pm - The D Bar
If you have any events that are coming up, please send me your info asap so I can update the events sheet. Any questions, call me, send me an email or PM me. Thanks, see you at the meeting on Thursday.*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA Meeting tonight @ The D Bar - 8:30 pm
see you there.*


----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

Picxs from the meeting??


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

for those that would like to have your car club logo to be on the flyer for the SUBLIMINAL C.C./DIAMOND GLAZED RECORDS CAR WASH & CONCERT going on MARCH 28TH 12-5PM @ WINGHOUSE OFF LOOP 12/I-35 & NORTHWEST HIGHWAY...please email me your logo by today 6pm. if you have any questions regarding the show plz pm me or email me. thanks!

[email protected]


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214+Mar 2 2009, 01:31 PM~13153435-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Sir.... We Should Have Some Up By The End Of The Week


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

Don't forget to hit uP our Majestix Shout Box...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

This is a show and shine car show as well. I will be giving out 4 trophy's - 

Best Car
Best Truck
Best Bike
Car Club Participation


----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

does the ULC have a my space yet??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214loco_@Mar 11 2009, 01:59 AM~13245430
> *does the ULC have a my space yet??
> *


www.myspace.com/unitedlowridercouncil 

Or Just Click Below

United Lowrider Council MySpace Page


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

----------------------------------------







-------------------------------------------

<span style=\'color:red\'>*ULC* Meeting This Friday 3-13-09 At Anthony’s Place 2400 Meacham Blvd, Fort Worth Texas. We Need The Registration Forms Filled Out This Friday At The Meeting ALSO PLEASE BRING TWO PICTURES OF YOUR CAR...If You Have Any Questions PM or Call Me Thanks Alex 817-891-3658 </span>


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA MEETING TONIGHT, MARCH 12TH
SAME PLACE - THE D BAR - 8:30PM*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 13 2009, 3:01 PM~13179146
> *NEW WAVE CC North Texas will be there... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

----------------------------------------







-------------------------------------------

<span style=\'color:blue\'>3-28-09 Diamond Glazed Rec. & Subliminal Bikini Car Wash & Concert NW HWY / Loop12 Dallas @ The
Wing House 


3-28-09 Rock N Rides Custom Car Show @ Lincoln Teck 2915 Alouette Dr. Grand Prairie


4-4-09Thru 4-5-9 Festival Latino Lowrider Car Show At Six Flags Over Texas in Arlington /by: Strategic 
Events & The ULC (United Lowrider Council)


4-5-09 Wego World Tour 97.9 The Beat Car Show Dallas Convention Center


4-12-09 ULC 1st Annual Easter Picnic BIGGEST Easter Egg Hunt In Fort Worth Gateway Park 750 Beach St. Fort Worth
One Block North Of I30 by The United Lowrider Council 


4-18-09 Arcadia Park Elem. 2nd Annual Benefit Car Show @ Arcadia Park Elem. 1300 N. Justin Dallas


4-18-09 Car Club Or Solo Pool Tournament Players Club In Dallas For More Info (Thomas 214-693-2515)


4-26-09 Fort Worth Latin Fest @ La Grave Field 301 NE 6th Street /by: DFW Ent./Latino Ent.


4-26-09 Wego World Tour Cinco De Mayo Celebration Car Show Austin Travis County Expo Center 


5-2-09 Cinco De Mayo Car Show Waco Tx Bills Discount Tire 601 N. Hillsboro Dr /by Suenos Vajos LC


5-2-09 Cinco De Mayo Festival Car Show @ Armstrong Park Duncanville 


5-3-09 Majestics Picnic @ Echo Lake Park In Fort Worth Off Of I35 Between Berry & Ripy


5-17-09 Wego World Tour Victoria’s Custom Auto Show @ Victoria Community Center 


5-24-09 Majestix’s 7th Annual Memorial Day Weekend Picnic Norbuck Park Dallas NW hwy & Buckner blvd


6-27-09 2nd Annual Streetlife CC Picnic @ Echo Lake Park In Fort Worth Off Of I35 Between Berry & Ripy


7-19-09 Dallas Lowriders 4th Annual Picnic @ Joe Pool Lake Lynn Creek Park Pavilion 3 



Every 1st Sat. of the Month Rock N Ridez Car Show @ Tony’s Mex. Res. 1311 Empire Central Dr.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> ----------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 19 2009, 07:48 PM~13331272
> *----------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 19 2009, 09:48 PM~13331272
> *----------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

----------------------------------------







-------------------------------------------

<span style=\'color:blue\'>3-28-09 Diamond Glazed Rec. & Subliminal Bikini Car Wash & Concert NW HWY / Loop12 Dallas @ The Wing House 


3-28-09 Rock N Rides Custom Car Show @ Lincoln Teck 2915 Alouette Dr. Grand Prairie


3-29-09 Red Rides 1st Annual LR Car Show 3716 Altamesa Blvd Fort Worth


4-4-09Thru 4-5-9 Festival Latino Lowrider Car Show At Six Flags Over Texas in Arlington /by: Strategic Events & The ULC (United Lowrider Council)


4-5-09 Wego World Tour 97.9 The Beat Car Show Dallas Convention Center


4-12-09 ULC 1st Annual Easter Picnic BIGGEST Easter Egg Hunt In Fort Worth Gateway Park 750 Beach St. One Block North Of I30 by The United Lowrider Council 


4-18-09 Arcadia Park Elem. 2nd Annual Benefit Car Show @ Arcadia Park Elem. 1300 N. Justin Dallas


4-18-09 Car Club Or Solo Pool Tournament Players Club In Dallas For More Info (Thomas 214-693-2515)


4-26-09 Fort Worth Latin Fest @ La Grave Field 301 NE 6th Street /by: DFW Ent./Latino Ent.


4-26-09 Wego World Tour Cinco De Mayo Celebration Car Show Austin Travis County Expo Center 


5-2-09 Cinco De Mayo Car Show Waco Tx Bills Discount Tire 601 N. Hillsboro Dr /by Suenos Vajos LC


5-2-09 Cinco De Mayo Festival Car Show @ Armstrong Park Duncanville 


5-3-09 Majestics Picnic @ Echo Lake Park In Fort Worth Off Of I35 Between Berry & Ripy


5-17-09 Wego World Tour Victoria’s Custom Auto Show @ Victoria Community Center 


5-24-09 Majestix’s 7th Annual Memorial Day Weekend Picnic Norbuck Park Dallas NW hwy & Buckner blvd


6-7-09 Knights of Columbus 2nd Annual Benifit Car Show @ Yucca & Belknap Fort Worth


6-27-09 Streetlife CC 2nd Annual Picnic @ Echo Lake Park In Fort Worth Off Of I35 Between Berry & Ripy


7-19-09 Dallas Lowriders 4th Annual Picnic @ Joe Pool Lake Lynn Creek Park Pavilion 3 


Every 1st Sat. of the Month Rock N Ridez Car Show @ Tony’s Mex. Res. 1311 Empire Central Dr.


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

Estrella Car Club's 5th Annual Showdown by the River Carshow and Concert will be held this year on saturday September 26,2009 in Waco,Tx at Cameron Park in the gated pavilion an all outdoor event we will be having live entertainment as well as a D.J. a carhop,club tug-a-war,and jalepeno eating contest, 50/50 drawing as well as 100+ trophies for cars,trucks,motorcycles-,lowrider bikes,pedal cars,babystrollers,models cars,,hoppers......registration prices to come later also this year will be bring your own bbq pits ,food ,and drinks!!!!!!!!! which is always great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
general admission will be donations which will goto the American Cancer Society
flyer and much more info to come.................................................................................................................................................................So come join us for our 5th Annivesary and our 5th Annual Showdown by the River Carshow and Concert


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Mar 22 2009, 01:39 AM~13350851
> *Estrella Car Club's 5th Annual Showdown by the River Carshow and Concert will be held this year on saturday September 26,2009 in Waco,Tx at Cameron Park in the gated pavilion an all outdoor event we will be having live entertainment as well as a D.J. a carhop,club tug-a-war,and jalepeno eating contest, 50/50 drawing as well as 100+ trophies for cars,trucks,motorcycles-,lowrider bikes,pedal cars,babystrollers,models cars,,hoppers......registration prices to come later also this year will be bring your own bbq pits ,food ,and drinks!!!!!!!!! which is always great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> general admission will be donations which will goto the American Cancer Society
> flyer and much more info to come.................................................................................................................................................................So come join us for our 5th Annivesary and our 5th Annual Showdown by the River Carshow and Concert
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

----------------------------------------







-------------------------------------------

<span style=\'color:red\'>*ULC* Meeting This Friday 3-27-09 At Anthony’s Place 2400 Meacham Blvd, Fort Worth Texas. We Need The Registration Forms Filled Out This Friday At The Meeting.. If You Have Any Questions PM or Call Me Thanks Alex 817-891-3658 </span>


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA MEETING THIS THURSDAY, MARCH 26TH 
AT THE D BAR - 8:30PM*


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

Pix from yesterday at Levine's in Garland, 97.9 THE BEAT was promoting their car show coming up April 5th and *MTV TRES* was there shooting the commercial for the show. Be on the look out for it *MTV3*...


----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Mar 22 2009, 12:39 AM~13350851
> *Estrella Car Club's 5th Annual Showdown by the River Carshow and Concert will be held this year on saturday September 26,2009 in Waco,Tx at Cameron Park in the gated pavilion an all outdoor event we will be having live entertainment as well as a D.J. a carhop,club tug-a-war,and jalepeno eating contest, 50/50 drawing as well as 100+ trophies for cars,trucks,motorcycles-,lowrider bikes,pedal cars,babystrollers,models cars,,hoppers......registration prices to come later also this year will be bring your own bbq pits ,food ,and drinks!!!!!!!!! which is always great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> general admission will be donations which will goto the American Cancer Society
> flyer and much more info to come.................................................................................................................................................................So come join us for our 5th Annivesary and our 5th Annual Showdown by the River Carshow and Concert
> *



IM THERE!!!! LoL


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Heres The Lowrider Bike For the ULC Easter Picnic Some Lucky Kid Is Going Home With A New Bike .. Thanks To Streetlife CC ....


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

I heard peeps are at the park this morning


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Rain Or Shine We Are Already There!! OVER 5000 Easter Eggs
:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 12 2009, 09:15 PM~13556415
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Not In Any Specific Order:
> Arts Tires
> Dallas Lowriders CC
> ...


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=470432</a>


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

We will have a big fundraiser for Luis Morales this Sunday, April 19th at 4000 Pioneer Rd. in Balch Springs from 12 noon - 5pm. More info to come.

<span style=\'color:green\'>As you may know Luis Morales (LM Customs) has been in the hospital for the past week. His condition is still the same. He has no insurance so ALL PROCEEDS will go to Luis and his family in this time of need. Please we would like for you to make plans to attend this fundraiser. We will be selling, tacos, raffle tickets, good prices on haircuts and much more. We may also have a car wash. I will keep you guys updated. Please once again - ALL PROCEEDS will go to the Morales family, so please try to attend this event. thanks</span>[/b]


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

Hello everyone, we will be doing an emergency/mandatory meeting this Friday, April 17th.
The meeting will take place at Will's Shop (where the benefit fundraiser will be) 4000 Pioneer Rd. in Balch Springs, TX. We would only like to have an officer of each club or shop to come to this meeting. It will be a quick meeting, also if you are donating an item (and is not a big item) can you please take it to the meeting that evening so we can see all that we have, here are some of the items that some people have said they will donate. If someone else would like to donate an item please let me know at 214-536-5769 or call Will at 214-989-8392.

13x7 wire wheels(donated by Estilo Car Club)
a bike (donated by Torres Empire)
a club banner (donated by Oso-Subliminal)
20 tickets to the car show in Ft.Worth (donated by Lucio)
Pinstripe on bike or car (donated by Chris)
a bottle of liquor (still don't know what kind, but might even be 2 of them)
Hugo will donate 10 embroidered shirts
some costume jewelry (donated gabby from Unique Cars)
tires (donated by Ghetto Dreams)
gift cards to chilli's and tgif (donated by from Low4Life)
CD's (donated by myxtremeradio.net)
CD's (donated by Dj. Juan)
selling tacos and drink
some concrete for a covered patio or driveway


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Hey guys don't forget that we have a meeting tonight at Will's Shop. The address is 4000 Pioneer RD
Balch Springs, TX 75180
the meeting will get started at 8pm

Please send 1 or 2 representatives from your club/shop. If you are donating an item please, please be sure to bring it with you (if its something small). Also it's not to late to donate an item, we will gladly accept any and all donations. This will be a quick meeting, so please be on time so we can get started as quickly as possible. If you have any questions please call me or send me an email. Or you can always call Will @ 214-989-8392. Thanks and see you guys at the meeting.

<span style=\'colorurple\'>Fundraiser for Luis Morales (LM Customs)
Sunday - April 19th
12N-5pm

We will be selling food and drinks and lots of raffles

Please pass the word for the Fundraiser the more people the better. So invite all your family, friends and neighbors. This is for a great cause. Let's also continue to keep Luis and his family in our prayers.</span>*


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Who is going to roll with me to Arcadia Park school car show tomorrow?? Let's go to Dallas and rep Ft Worth.. Give me a call.. 469-735-0502


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

I also wanted to let you guys know that Luis was up yesterday. I went to go see him after the fundraiser. I was telling him about the event. When I mentioned that we had a hop at the fundraiser he opened his eyes really big, I know he wanted to say something but couldn't. Please continue to pray for him and his family. I will continue to keep you guys posted. Once again, THANK YOU guys for ANOTHER great event.  [/b]


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

like everyone has said before...thanks to everyone who came out and showed support for louie & his family!!! much love!!! here is a link to the pics on my myspace...over 100 pics...very good turn out especially on a short notice!!! thx again!

<a href=\'http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewPicture&friendID=76302776&albumId=2679634\' target=\'_blank\'>http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...albumId=2679634</a>
sorry if i left any clubs out!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Just wanted to let you guys know that I spoke to Esther and she said that when we left last night Luis got really bad. Today they said he has Acute Respiratory Distress along with pneumonia. She is asking that we all pray for Luis, so can you guys please, please say a little prayer for him. I will continue to keep you guys posted.  *


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

HOPE TO SEE YOU OUT THERE...

Best of Show Car 
$500.00

Best of Show Truck-
$500.00

Best of Show Bicycles- 
$400.00
____________________________________________________________
Hop
Single pump - 
$300.00
$100- 2nd
Must have at least 3 entry’s

Double pump - 
$500.00
$300-2nd
Must have at least 3 entry’s

RADICAL HOPPERS-
$500.00
$300- 2nd

Must have at least 3 entry’s
____________________________________________________________
Most Members $300
Must have at least 3 entry’s

Furthest Distance $100
____________________________________________________________


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Just a reminder that we will be printing out the events list and need to make sure all scheduled events are on the list. If you have an event that has not been listed on our list, please send that to me ASAP. 

Don't forget ULA MEETING ~ Thursday - April 23rd @ 8:30pm - The D Bar*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*I'm still doing a raffle on the following items, I will take the raffle tickets to the ULA meeting Thursday if your interested. This raffle will be going on til the 16th of May. So bring your $$ to the meeting if you would like to buy a raffle ticket. ALL PROCEEDS will go to the Morales Family. Thanks and pass the word.

$250.00 - Cortez Engraving on anything - $10.00 raffle ticket

Covered Patio or extension on driveway - Montoya Concrete (Mere)- $10.00 raffle ticket

Pinstripe on car or bike - by Chris - $10.00 raffle ticket

$3000 paint job by JB Kustoms - $20.00 raffle ticket (see Joe Ruiz)

Bike by Torres Empire - $5.00 raffle ticket

Skateboard by Torres Empire - $1.00 raffle ticket

Club/Shop LOGO Banner - by Oso - Subliminal - $5.00 raffle ticket

and several other misc raffles at $1.00

I also have tickets for the Latin Fest 2009 that Lucio donated if you want to buy some, the money will also go back to the Morales Family*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

Is it possible that the president or vice president of your club send me a physical address to their home or business. Esther Morales would like to send a thank you know to all of you guys and need it asap. Send it to my email address please or PM me. Thanks


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*John, thanks for the items that we will use for the raffle. I also heard that the ULC donated $100.00 for Luis, thank you guys so much. *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

And also to lil Ricky as well :biggrin:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Hello ULA / ULC / Solo Riders / Shops
I got this message from Luis Morales' niece, I wanted to share it with you guys..........



Hello belinda! I've been meaning to stop by and tell you and all the car clubs how much my family and I appreciate all of the help and support you have given us. There aren't enough words or gestures that could describe how appreciative we are. My Tio Luis means the world to me and thanks to everyone's prayers, I am thankful everyday he is here with us. The fundraiser was awesome and will help LM Customs and the Morales family get through this tough time. Again, thank you thank you thank you! Can't wait to see you soon!
Sincerely,
Angelica Morales*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*YEY!!!! ITS FRIDAY!!! HAPPY FRIDAY PEEPS!!!*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA MEETING this Thursday, May 7th @ The D Bar - 8:30pm

We will be selling raffle tickets for a pair of tickets to go see George Lopez and a gift card. All proceeds will go to Luis Morales.Thx

(Oh and as of yesterday Luis is doing better, but still in ICU, please keep him in our payers)*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

GREAT NEWS!!!

just got off phone wit my dad (CHITO)

HE SAYS LOUIE IS DOING A LOT BETTER!

& WANTS EVERYONE TO KNOW...

HE'S BAAAACCCCCCKKK!!!!

YUP LOUIE IS TALKIN (SHIT) ALREADY LOL!!!

THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR ALL THE PRAYERS!!!! 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: [/COLOR]


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ULC MEETING THIS FRIDAY @ 8:30 AT ANTHONYS PLACE 
IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS GIVE ME A CALL OR PM ME 

ALEX 817-891-3658


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Good morning peeps, don't forget about the ULA meeting tonight. Also I have Louie's new room number. He is still in the Truett Building at Baylor Hospital and is in room 419 for those of you that would like to go see him. Thanks*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

Everyone is invited for any info you can call GABBY at 469-632-6993


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks For Everyones Support At This U.L.C. Fundraiser For Lil Ricky & Luis Morales.. We Had Lots For Support And Help.. Looks Like Everyone Had A Great Time... Good To See Everyone Come Together And Help Eachother Out. The New Lowrider Movement.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> Thanks For Everyones Support At This U.L.C. Fundraiser For Lil Ricky & Luis Morales.. We Had Lots For Support And Help.. Looks Like Everyone Had A Great Time... Good To See Everyone Come Together And Help Eachother Out. The New Lowrider Movement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA MEETING ON THURSDAY, MAY 21ST 
THE D BAR - 8:30PM
*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

what's up Homies

Hey John is out of town for this fridays meeting


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*<a href=\'http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=34so2vo&s=5\' target=\'_blank\'>View My Video</a>
TORRES EMPIRE

<a href=\'http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=30uwxo9&s=5\' target=\'_blank\'>View My Video</a>
4~U~2~NVY, ELPAYASO, PROJECT 79 & TORRES EMPIRE!
JUST A FEW OF THE CARS THAT WILL BE HOPPING @ THIS PICNIC...
MARK YOUR CALENDERS YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS IT!*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Apr 9 2009, 11:16 AM~13528437
> *Got to support my brothers in arms.... Should be a great show. Man wish i could make it...Funny thing is that i will be training in Ft Hood when this show comes around. Come on Top work your magic and come get me lol.....
> 
> 
> ...



*

WE ARE DOING IT AGAIN SO COME HELP BENEFIT 
THE MEN AND WOMEN OF THIS GREAT NATION.. 
SO LET GET READY TO RUMBLE 14TH JUNE 2009

TFFT*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA Meeting Thursday, June 4th
@ The D BAR
8:30 pm

If anyone have an event that is <span style=\'color:blue\'>"NOT" listed on the events list, please let me know TODAY, so we can added on there. THX</span> *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

*TRIPLE PLAY'S 
"EXPENSIVE TASTE"
MUSIC VIDEO SHOOT*

*TUESDAY JUNE 16TH*

DAY TIME LOCATION 
*NOTORIOUS CARTEL RECORDS*
3035 N BUCKNER BLVD, ST B (AT GASTON BAZAAR)
DALLAS, TX 75228

NITE TIME LOCATION 
*NARO'S SPORTS BAR*
1111 S BEACON ST 
DALLAS, TX 75223

LOOKING FOR:
*BIG WHEELS
*LAMBO DOORS
*CANDY PAINT
*&& MANY MORE

*FOR MORE INFO PM ME OR HIT ME UP ON MYSPACE!*

</span>


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ (Jan 7, 2006)

LOW 4 LIFE DFW Picnic Update & Additional Info
June 7 – Joe Pool Lake-Lynn Creek Park-Pavilion #3

Address is- 5700 Lake Ridge Parkway, Grand Prairie, TX 75052

Bring your BAD AZZ RIDE, Grill, Canopy, Lawn Chairs, Boats, Jet Skis, Fishing Poles, Playing Cards, Dominoes, Horseshoes, Volleyball, and Another Outdoor Activates. 

ALSO, don’t forget your Swimming Stuff, it is a Lake! The Beach Area is Re-done and looks GREAT! Beach & swimming area is at Pavilion #2. 

Contact Lynn Creek Marina for Boat & Jet Ski rentals.

Entrance Fee- The Park charges $10.00 per vehicle up to 6 occupants, additional occupants are $2.00 each. “Grand Prairie residents get in FREE with valid TX drivers license showing G.P. residence.”

Security- Grand Prairie Police Department

More Info Contact: [email protected] or Pido 989-737-0128

Thanks, LOW 4 LIFE CC


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Lets Show Support


----------



## happynew31 (Jun 5, 2009)

some pictures you may like


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by happynew31_@Jun 5 2009, 06:48 PM~14107377
> *some pictures you may like
> *


Nice pic's if you got a tennis shoe fetish... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

FOUND THIS..


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

BORED??? LISTEN 2 LIVE MIXIN ONLINE!!!! 
GLAZED UP TUESDAYS 6-10PM
MYXTREMERADIO.NET
wit host GIOVANNI & cohost ISELA
djs MAGNUM & ICEBURG in tha mixx
HIP HOP, OLDSCHOOL, KRUNK, LOCAL MUSIC, BOOTY, R&B AND MORE


----------



## change.three (Jun 9, 2009)

more pics you can see


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## just.love48 (Jun 15, 2009)

My Webpage


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

We have worked for more than 15 years in the full metal refinishing specializing in custom motorcycle & car parts.

We do proffesioneal work in Custom Chrome, Aluminium polish, and Stainless polish.

We can polish, chrome and repair moldings and grills. 

We polish and chome wheels or any other part for your motorcycle and car.

If you need help for a project Carlo's Polishing can help you. If you have any question message or picturemail us at carlospolish[email protected] or call (214)498-2952.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I hope some of you make it down to San Antonio on July 5th for the Los Magnificos-San Antonio show. We are really trying to bring back the shows to Texas and this is a big event for us....any support would be great. 

Hit me up if you have any questions (832.368.5116).

On-line Pre-Registration for cars....($25)


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 29 2009, 05:15 AM~14326407
> *TTT
> *


  



Check Out New Pics On
http://www.myspace.com/unitedlowridercouncil


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

www.majestixcarclub.com</span></span>[/u]</a>


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Hope this is a big turn out... This will be the last meeting I can attend until my return from Cali in Aug.. Leaving for Cali July 14th... 
Will be rep'n my club and the ULC at the Imperials car show in So Cal and at the Sam Torrez show.....


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

SAD NEWS PEEPS A HOMIE HOUSE JUST BURN DOWN..."AUGIE"... SO A FEW OF US WILL BE HAVING A CAR SHOW FOR THEM TO RAISE SOME THING FOR THEM .. THEY LOST IT ALL ..... BIG GEORGE WILL GET SOME THINGS TOGETHER FOR THIS EVENT .... AND ITS GOING TO BE AT d-SHOP..... WE WILL TRY TO HAVE THIS NEXT WEEKEND...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Next ULC Meeting Will Be July 24th Next Friday


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala+Jul 21 2009, 01:54 PM~14538660-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

LOOKING 4 RIDES TO COME THRU FOR A VIDEO SHOOT ON THIS SUNDAY ABOUT 1PM IN DEEP ELLUM AREA....LET ME KNOW ASAP PLEASE IF INTERESTED IN PARTICIPATING! (PM ME)



"STAR ON THE MAP" 
-pancho tnt & juan johnson

<a href=\'http://www.myspace.com/panchotnt\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.myspace.com/panchotnt</a>
-or-
<a href=\'http://www.myspace.com/doublexdosequis\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.myspace.com/doublexdosequis</a>


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Repin In HTOWN


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

HELP A FRIEND OUT PLEASE........ 
A FUND RASIER FOR MY HOMIE HIS HOME BURN DOWN ...
THIS SUNDAY A CAR SHOW, ... JULY 26 2009 
@ D-SHOP 2516 N.WEAVER , HALTOM CITY,76117 .... 
STARTS @ 11:00AM TO 4:OO PM
WE WILL BE SELLING FOOD AND DRINKS 
ALSO THERE IS A 50/50 RAFFLE ....
AUGIE RIVIAS...NEED YOUR HELP ,ANY LITTLE HELPS
WITH SCHOOL JUST AROUND,,, HIS KIDS WILL NEED SCHOOL SUPPLYS AND CLOTHES... 










:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

come on down :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Jul 27 2009, 10:38 PM~14599396
> *
> 
> come on down :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

<a href=\'http://www.bestcarshowever.com/carinfo.php\' target=\'_blank\'>click here</a></span>[/u]


----------



## VictorXIV (Apr 2, 2008)

*OVER 40,000 IN DOOR PRIZES*

Due to the overwhelming interest in receiving the $10 pre-registration discount, we are extending pre-registration until midnight on Friday, August 21, 2009. There is going to be over $40,000 in door prizes given away once you register they will give you a ticket# at the door and they going to be anoucing winner all day long

ltpbregionals.com 

to dowload registration or register online


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> -------------------------------------------------
> NEW WAVE will be there with you homie...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

U.L.C. MEETING TOMMOROW NIGHT AT 8:30, AT ANTHONYS PLACE... REMEMBER, WE NEED TO HAVE ATLEAST 1 OR 2 REPRESENTATIVES FROM EACH CLUB, SHOP OR BUSINESS AT EVERY MEETING SO WE ARE ALL KEPT UP TO DATE ON SHOWS, PICNICS AND FUNDRAISERS... LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE AND MEETING SOME NEW RIDERS!!!

OSO
SUBLIMINAL C.C. PRES.

SGT. AT ARMS U.L.C.


----------



## VictorXIV (Apr 2, 2008)

Almost there GET READY FOR THE BIGGEST SHOW IN DALLAS FT. WORTH
*OVER 40,000 IN DOOR PRIZES*










DOORS OPEN SAT AT 8:00 a.m

www.ltpbregionals.com


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> U.L.C. MEETING TOMMOROW NIGHT AT 8:30, AT ANTHONYS PLACE... REMEMBER, WE NEED TO HAVE ATLEAST 1 OR 2 REPRESENTATIVES FROM EACH CLUB, SHOP OR BUSINESS AT EVERY MEETING SO WE ARE ALL KEPT UP TO DATE ON SHOWS, PICNICS AND FUNDRAISERS... LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE AND MEETING SOME NEW RIDERS!!!
> 
> OSO
> SUBLIMINAL C.C. PRES.
> ...


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> > U.L.C. MEETING TOMMOROW NIGHT AT 8:30, AT ANTHONYS PLACE... REMEMBER, WE NEED TO HAVE ATLEAST 1 OR 2 REPRESENTATIVES FROM EACH CLUB, SHOP OR BUSINESS AT EVERY MEETING SO WE ARE ALL KEPT UP TO DATE ON SHOWS, PICNICS AND FUNDRAISERS... LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE AND MEETING SOME NEW RIDERS!!!
> >
> > OSO
> > SUBLIMINAL C.C. PRES.
> ...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

U.L.C. MEETING TONIGHT AT 8:30, AT ANTHONYS PLACE... REMEMBER, WE NEED TO HAVE ATLEAST 1 OR 2 REPRESENTATIVES FROM EACH CLUB, SHOP OR BUSINESS AT EVERY MEETING SO WE ARE ALL KEPT UP TO DATE ON SHOWS, PICNICS AND FUNDRAISERS... LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE AND MEETING SOME NEW RIDERS!!!

OSO
SUBLIMINAL C.C. PRES.

SGT. AT ARMS U.L.C.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 28 2009, 11:26 AM~14908620
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>$ 333,000,000.00 DOLLARS*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

http://www.boulevardaces.com/babydolls1.htm


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

(ERNIE)


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

ttt


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

We still have tickets for sale. Win a trip for two to Las Vegas 3 days 2 nights. The week end of the super show. 20.00 a ticket we are only selling 100 tickets.If you win and do not want the trip you can win 600 bucks. The winner will be picked at a Benefit Car Show Sunday Sept 27 at 
Seminary Food Store 
2708 W. Seminary Dr.
Fort Worth, Texas 76133
11:00 to 4:00
You do not have to be present to win!
All proceeds will benefit Austin Moreno the son of Ricardo Moreno who recently past away suddenly. 
For more info P.M. me or call at 817-223-8328 JOHNNY
or P.M. TEXAS MASSACRE or call 817-819-3789-Chris


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)

.
.
.
.
*ULA HOPTOBERFEST 2009: * *[url]http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=500385&st=0*[/url]


----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)

_Also thansk to:
Techniques
Garland's Finest
Torres Empire
Majestix
Yes Sir Down south
Dallas Lowriders
Estilo
Low lows
Oak cliff car club
one of a kind
knightz
Frost Customs
Twisted Rides
New Lean
Melow kings
New wave
Irving Customz

a special thanks to DJ Juan V and the crew. 

i will post some pics on this link _

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=285748&st=720


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 8 2009, 10:02 AM~15301357
> *Looking for seatbelts for a Monte Carlo G Body. Blue or silver. Please PM Me if you have them
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ms_tx_legend214, Loco 61



:ugh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 2 2009, 04:56 PM~15539403
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ms_tx_legend214, Loco 61
> :ugh:
> *


See you There Isela


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 2 2009, 05:25 PM~15539670
> *See you There Isela
> 
> 
> ...



:ugh:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

I WILL BE AT THE ULC MEETING FRIDAY FOR THOSE THAT WANT TO PURCHASE TICKETS FOR THE ULA CHRISTMAS PARTY...ALL IS WELCOMED! 

IF YOU NEED ANY MORE INFO PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL/TEXT/PM ME.

THX :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## KINGPIN ENT (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

>


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ULC Benefit Car Show Pics


Torres Empire Car Show Pics


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

New Majestic's / ULC Xmas Dance Pic's Frm DJ Juan


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

*Final toy donation drop off is Sunday Dec. 13th. We will meet at Joe’s Burgers at 1 pm to caravan the toys to OK Sports Bar by 3 pm- So we will probably leave Joe's Burgers around 2. Bar will be selling food/drinks and will have the Dallas Cowboys game on.
No Hop this year*</span>
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

*TONITE*:

<img src=\'http://i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu162/isela_214/Christmas-Background-1.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

side bar will be open for ULA tonite! so come out, show off your rides, bring a toy & have a FEW drinks! =)


RESERVED PARKING NEXT TO SIDE BAR IS LIMITED TO PLEASE GET THERE EARLY (NOT SURE HOW MANY SPOTS ARE SAVED BUT MANAGERS SUGGEST GET THERE ABOUT 8:30P…)

ULA DRINKS SPECIALS TONITE:

$2.50 DOMESTICS BOTTLES
$3 MARGARITAS


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> THE TOY DONATION BOX WILL BE AT CLICK'S IN ARLINGTON UNTIL THIS SATURDAY NIGHT THE 12TH... WE COULD USE SOME SUPPORT... 1-UP RADIO WILL BE LIVE AND SUBLIMINAL C.C. WILL BE THERE AGAIN THIS SATURDAY FROM 9PM-2AM... COME OUT AND PARTY WITH US, FREE HOUR OF POOL IF YOU BRING A TOY. $4.50 BIG ASS BEERS AND $7 PITCHERS... $2.50 ROYAL FAWKS
> 
> Hit Up Oso For More Info


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

My Boy Pete Old Ride  

http://www.dubmag.net/celebrities/musicians/893-tommy-lee


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:angel: :angel: 

We Lost One Of Our Car Show Models... Show Your Support Anyway Possible Thanks


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 01/28 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)

***REMINDER: BRING YOUR DUES FOR THE YEAR...$50*** (if you have not already paid at last meeting)

THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 02/11 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

yeah I was planning to go but then the weather stopped me. I feel bad.


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Feb 8 2010, 11:11 AM~16548108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Pictures Of The Valentines Dance Last Night


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

Just want to ask.. How do You join ULC? it Looks like ya'll are having so much fun!


----------



## singlepump64 (Jan 9, 2010)

:wave: what's up FORT WORTH!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Feb 8 2010, 09:11 AM~16548108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK THIS IS WHATS GOING ON IN COLORADO CHECK IT OUT.
http://denverarealowridercarclubs.webs.com/


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Feb 17 2010, 11:14 PM~16646185
> *NICE WORK THIS IS WHATS GOING ON IN COLORADO CHECK IT OUT.
> http://denverarealowridercarclubs.webs.com/
> *



nice! might have to get wit u on some website info! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 02/25 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Starting my own sign business and need some support. Purchased my own equipment and am looking forward to working with all the car clubs and businesses. Any clubs need any banners, license plates, window decals, ect... Hit me up... Here is some of the ones I did last year...




















Did this License Plate on the bottom


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 22 2010, 11:33 PM~16697056
> *Starting my own sign business and need some support. Purchased my own equipment and am looking forward to working with all the car clubs and businesses. Any clubs need any banners, license plates, window decals, ect... Hit me up... Here is some of the ones I did last year...
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

We have an important ULC meeting tomorrow night. We have important topics to discuss we need everyone’s attendance. 

Thank you


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## bike (Dec 6, 2009)

when and where is this festival latino


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Ruben aka ic joker and me are in phx az rep n the ulc. Will post pics later


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 7 2010, 03:03 PM~16820285
> *Ruben aka ic joker and me are in phx az rep n the ulc. Will post pics later
> *


TO BAD ITS RAINING JOHN...  :angry:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Have A Safe Trip Back John, IC Joker....  
And All The Other Homie Rolling Back From Out There...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 03/11 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

They Will Be Filming Lowriders And Hot Chicks From Extreme Design @ J Pepe's TV Show 2701 North Stemmons Freeway, Dallas @ 5:00 Tuesday 3-16-10... ... If you Can Go Out There And Get Pics of your Ride With Some Good Looking Models .. 


http://www.jpepes.com/


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

ATTN: NORTH TEXAS, CENTRAL TEXAS, WEST TEXAS, EAST TEXAS, SOUTHERN OKLAHOMA, NORTHERN LOUISANA, ARKANSAS.

Irving Customz is a true one stop shop for all your lowrider and custom auto needs. We offer quality custom fabrication, modifications and installs for cars & trucks. We sell and have Hydraulic set ups, coil springs, telescopic cylinders & cylinder components, switches & switch cord, fittings, blocks, prestolite motors, gears, dumps and components, batteries, cups & suspension , donuts, ball joints, hoses, check valves, slow downs, tanks, y blocks, drop mounts & custom trailing arms, wrapped & partial reinforced frames, and chrome plating.

Contact
Ceaser 972-513-3752

or on LIL pm regal_swaga


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 03/25 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA



<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/Easter%20Picnic.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://ult-tex.net/counts/east/bans/42.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## bike (Dec 6, 2009)

so were is it one flyer says its on Gateway park and the other one says it on flag pole hill park please reply i whant to go there and take my lil brother so he can try to win that lowrider bike


----------



## bike (Dec 6, 2009)

my bad i didnt read that one is in dallas and the other one is in fort worth but I tryed to find Gateway park on google earth but could find it can someone post a map on how to get there


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bike_@Mar 25 2010, 09:49 PM~17003528
> *my bad i didnt read that one is in dallas and the other one is in fort worth but I tryed to find Gateway park on google earth but could find it can someone post a map on how to get there
> *


Click On Link Below It Well Get you There... Hope To See you There Invite Your Family And Friends Its Free For Everyone... 

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?city=Fort+Wor...geocode=ADDRESS


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

sup texas beach city is out here for a little while hit me up 
where does everyone kick it


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Mar 29 2010, 10:44 AM~17032687
> *sup texas beach city is out here for a little while hit me up
> where does everyone kick it
> *


what part of texas u at?


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

arlington


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Mar 29 2010, 09:44 AM~17032687
> *sup texas beach city is out here for a little while hit me up
> where does everyone kick it
> *



on saturdays alot of people go to sonic in oak cliff, and on sunday we will be doing the easter picnic in ft worth homie.


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

thanks homie see ya there


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

*IRVING CUSTOMZ IS RUNNING A SPECIAL ON HOSES...
FRONT HOSES:
29.99 #6 15FT
36.99#8 15FT

BACK HOSES:
15.99#6 4FT
18.99#8 4FT

ALSO AVAILABLE CUSTOM SIZES.....TO YOUR SPECS
PM ME ON LIL OR CALL CEASER AT 972-513-3752
IN STOCK AND READY TO GO*


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Mar 26 2010, 08:42 AM~17006409
> *Click On Link Below It Well Get you There... Hope To See you There Invite Your Family And Friends Its Free For Everyone...
> 
> http://www.mapquest.com/maps?city=Fort+Wor...geocode=ADDRESS
> ...


TTT!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 04/08 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

any one got extra tickets for sale?


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*Does anybody know who buff or cuts whitewalls in the D/FW area??? 
Prefferably in Dallas.
I have some tires I want to make Wide Whites out of.

Any Information would be appreciated.

Thanks,
STATION X*


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=535921

HERES THE LINK FOR THE SIX FLAGS SHOW HOMIES CHECK IT OUT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Other ULC Pics

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...endID=449735882


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 04/22 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

*Streetlife CC 3rd Annual Picnic @ Echo Lake Park on I35 Between E Berry & Ripy St. 5-1-10 CANCELED Moved To Different Day *

Cinco De Mayo Cars Show Waco Dr. & Hwy 77 Waco Tx. 5-2-10

Cinco De Mayo Car Show @ Maude Cobb Convention Center Longview TX 5-2-10

“Praying for Ruby” 3rd Annual Custom Car Show 360 & Abram Arlington 5-16-10

Swagger Bash And Car Show @ 5785 N Main St. Saginaw 5-22-10

May Fest 3rd Annual Gathering @ Kiest Park Dallas 2-6pm 5-22-10

“Day At The Park” 1st Annual Memorial Day Weekend Trinity Park Fort Worth 5-30-10

Majestix 8th Annual Picnic @ Flag Pole Hill 5-30-10


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Apr 5 2010, 04:28 PM~17103102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dirk came by today and I tried to console him with a cup of coffee and a bowl of Cherrios..


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Apr 26 2010, 08:33 AM~17304309
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>Cinco De Mayo Car Show @ Maude Cobb Convention Center Longview TX  5-2-10
> 
> “Praying for Ruby”  3rd Annual Custom Car Show 360 & Abram Arlington  5-16-10
> ...


*
LONGVIEW, TX SHOW IS MAY 1ST!








THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT GUYS!!*


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Ok we talked about a possible Cinco de Mayo ULC picnic at Gateway Park, let's put this on the table for this year...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Apr 27 2010, 09:21 AM~17316529
> *Well said Mando the ULA / ULC do not tell car club what to do each club does what it think is best for there club, we as car club support the ULA / ULC bottom line there are club that will go to Dallas and those that will go to Ft Worth as long as we respect one another we are all good with all the common goals LOWRIDING. !!!
> *


I support those that support who support me... It's about 50 miles to Dallas from Ft Worth and same distance going in the other direction. My car goes both ways but I'm supporting those who support me. 

Many Ft Worth riders went to Dallas event last year, I haven't seen many Dallas riders come this way with the exception of a few..

I get tired of hearing about car's that can't make it here or there. If your can't make it on the hiway for an hour drive then what you have is yard ornament..
Aureilo told this me...


----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

Hey homies, for those who have boost or nextel, I have boost clutch for sale. PM me for more info


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Now back to Cinco de Mayo.. How bout Sunday we meet up at Gateway park..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 28 2010, 03:59 PM~17332005
> *Now back to Cinco de Mayo.. How bout Sunday we meet up at Gateway park..
> *


11 Till Park Closes


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 28 2010, 02:37 PM~17331794
> *I support those that support who support me... It's about 50 miles to Dallas from Ft Worth and same distance going in the other direction. My car goes both ways but I'm supporting those who support me.
> 
> Many Ft Worth riders went to Dallas event last year, I haven't seen many Dallas riders come this way with the exception of a few..
> ...


I HAVE DONE EVENTS IN DALLAS AND FORT WORTH......

AND ALL THAT STARTS AND STOPS IN LEWISVILLE...I'M IN THE FREEWAY NO MATTER WHAT I HIT!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 28 2010, 06:52 PM~17334333
> *I HAVE DONE EVENTS IN DALLAS AND FORT WORTH......
> 
> AND ALL THAT STARTS AND STOPS IN LEWISVILLE...I'M IN THE FREEWAY NO MATTER WHAT I HIT!
> *


Mike, you and me and have had this conversation.. Your a rider.. Your car like mine is road worthy..


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 30 2010, 07:47 PM~17355198
> *Mike, you and me and have had this conversation.. Your a rider.. Your car like mine is road worthy..
> *


 :biggrin: NO DOUBT.....


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 05/06 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

WASSSSSSSSSSSS UP ULA AND ALL THE CAR CLUBS :wave: PEACE FROM LAREDO TEXAS :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 3 2010, 11:14 AM~17372566
> *WASSSSSSSSSSSS UP ULA AND ALL THE CAR CLUBS :wave: PEACE FROM LAREDO TEXAS :biggrin:
> *


This is the ULC thread bro. not ULA. and Shwinn is spelled with a C. SCHWINN


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 3 2010, 02:31 PM~17374488
> *This is the ULC thread bro. not ULA. and Shwinn is spelled with a C. SCHWINN
> *




:0 :cheesy:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 30 2010, 09:52 PM~17356203
> *:biggrin: NO DOUBT.....
> *


sup dirty long time no see


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 3 2010, 09:01 PM~17378866
> *[/size]
> 
> :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

*ULC MEETING THIS FRIDAY*


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 3 2010, 12:31 PM~17374488
> *This is the ULC thread bro. not ULA. and Shwinn is spelled with a C. SCHWINN
> *


 :wow: :0 :wow: :0 OOPS SORRY THANX FOR THE HEADS UP HOMIETO AND WOW WHAT KIND OF GLASSES YOU WEAR I NEED SOME OF THOSE :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 10 2010, 08:45 AM~17441361
> *:wow:  :0  :wow:  :0 OOPS SORRY THANX FOR THE HEADS UP HOMIETO AND WOW WHAT KIND OF GLASSES YOU WEAR I NEED SOME OF THOSE :biggrin:
> *


Its all good bro. I just happen to be a fellow schwinn guy


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 3 2010, 09:14 AM~17372566
> *WASSSSSSSSSSSS UP ULA AND ALL THE CAR CLUBS :wave: PEACE FROM LAREDO TEXAS :biggrin:
> *


OWNED


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 10 2010, 09:21 PM~17449494
> *Its all good bro. I just happen to be a fellow schwinn guy
> *


 :cheesy: HELL YEA BRO THATS WHATS UP :thumbsup: AGIAN THANX FOR THE HEADS UP


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@May 10 2010, 10:37 PM~17450270
> *OWNED
> *


  :dunno: :ugh: :scrutinize:


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## 96 fleet (May 12, 2010)

Whats up homies.... Im new to the lay it low.. But roll a 96 fleet... I know a couple homies in the ulc and was wondering when and were the next meeting is.. I would like to attend.. So if any of yall can give me some info.... ThAnks


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96 fleet_@May 11 2010, 09:27 PM~17460363
> *Whats up homies.... Im new to the lay it low.. But roll a 96 fleet... I know a couple homies in the ulc and was wondering when and were the next meeting is.. I would like to attend.. So if any of yall can give me some info.... ThAnks
> *


Friday May 28 @8:30.. Here a map..


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 05/20 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

*THE LOCATION HAS CHANGED TO GATEWAY PARK *


----------



## 96 fleet (May 12, 2010)

What time does it start? And wat time is registration?


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*BIG FORT WORTH CRUISE SATURDAY NIGHT... </span>​*​






> > > >


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 06/03 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

>


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 06/17 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*SATURDAY SHOW JUNE 19th Looks Like There FREE!!


Car Show At <span style=\'color:blue\'>Art's Tires 2800 E Belknap St, Fort Worth 76111 This Saturday From 12-4 FREE Food Drinks Just Show Up...



Car Show At El Chico's 7621 Blvd Richland Hills, 76118 This Saturday FROM 
4-8 PM Door Prizes, Buffet, FREE Just Show Up</span>*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Not The Best But Hope It'll Do* :happysad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> Here Some Pics Of The 2nd ULC Meeting Friday 1/23/09 .. We Are Uniting The Lowrider Community
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

-POSTED-

STREETLIFE PICNIC Canceled  

Spread The Word Thanks


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Spoke To John Earlier His Doing Good... He Just Wants Us To Know His Ride Is Coming Back Better Then Ever...*


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> *Spoke To John Earlier His Doing Good... He Just Wants Us To Know His Ride Is Coming Back Better Then Ever...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

GOOD TO HEAR YOUR OK...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> > *Spoke To John Earlier His Doing Good... He Just Wants Us To Know His Ride Is Coming Back Better Then Ever...*
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

> > Here Some Pics Of The 2nd ULC Meeting Friday 1/23/09 .. We Are Uniting The Lowrider Community
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*WHOS READY FOR AUGUST 8th???*

we6A3MhkI_g&feature=channel









​


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Jul 13 2010, 02:08 PM~18036306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm back in town and will be at tonites meeting... Hope we have a full house..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Got access to 72 spoke cross lace wheels 13's or 14's.. Also custom colors available, contact me for prices.. 
Homie John 469-735-0502

Few examples:

All chrome 72 spoke cross lace


Example: 72 spoke cross lace special order


Example special order gold hub and 100 spokes

===============================================

I'm running a speacial for the next 10 days on the cross lace.. Hit me back for pricing... Today is day 1..

Also running a special on 20in 150 spoke chrome; special order also available..


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

NEED ANY MORE INFORMATION ON THIS SHOW HIT ME UP 817-205-1425- OSO!!!!! THEY WILL HAVE $1 DRAFT BEERS AND OTHER DRINK SPECIALS... GIRLS WILL ALSO BE AVAILABLE TO TAKE PICS WITH YOUR RIDES... MORE INFO TONIGHT AT THE MEETING....









:wow: :wow: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

NEED ANY MORE INFORMATION ON THIS SHOW HIT ME UP 817-205-1425- OSO!!!!! THEY WILL HAVE $1 DRAFT BEERS AND OTHER DRINK SPECIALS... GIRLS WILL ALSO BE AVAILABLE TO TAKE PICS WITH YOUR RIDES... MORE INFO TONIGHT AT THE MEETING....









:wow: :wow: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 16 2010, 02:55 PM~18063559
> *NEED ANY MORE INFORMATION ON THIS SHOW HIT ME UP 817-205-1425- OSO!!!!! THEY WILL HAVE $1 DRAFT BEERS AND OTHER DRINK SPECIALS... GIRLS WILL ALSO BE AVAILABLE TO TAKE PICS WITH YOUR RIDES... MORE INFO TONIGHT AT THE MEETING....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chewee (Jul 20, 2010)

Heeeyy homieeez!!!
Tha fuck u ban me 4, ese?
Is jus hav alil fun wit muh HOMIEEEZZZ!!! Thasum fukd up shit, man...yous guyz don hav no sencea umor?
Fuckin *******.
l8trrrz


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Chewee_@Jul 19 2010, 08:55 PM~18088094
> *Heeeyy homieeez!!!
> Tha fuck u ban me 4, ese?
> Is jus hav alil fun wit muh HOMIEEEZZZ!!! Thasum fukd up shit, man...yous guyz don hav no sencea umor?
> ...


YOU CAN TELL THIS GUY AINT HAD NO EDUCATION...HA HA :dunno: :loco: CAN I GET A SPELLCHECK..


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*TTT*

we6A3MhkI_g&feature=channel







​


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 08/26 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 30 2010, 08:53 AM~18439906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## joeferia (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 09/09 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

This SUNDAY !


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> *AlSO UPPER AND LOWER ADJUSTABLE TRAILING ARMS ARE STILL 200.00. BUY IT WITH THE NEW YEAR'S SPECIAL AND INSTALLATION IS FREE.*


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL FROM THA MAJESTICS


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

MERRY XMAS TO ALL YALL HOMIES


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*HERE SOME PICS OF MY HOMIE CARLOS</span>*
<img src=\'http://i51.tinypic.com/rsyl9j.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Left Corner
<img src=\'http://i55.tinypic.com/11bhrpg.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


Center of Pic*


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

1428 Merrifield Rd Dallas,Tx 75211
ROYAL CLASSICS C.C. 30th ANNIVERSARY PICNIC


----------

